# Allerderm Spot On?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Anyone using this? So far, day 1, Toby's itching is less and he tolerated the treatment well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this up and report this product is great! We are about to finish month 3 and Toby's coat is thick and soft. Best of all his winter itchiness went away about a month after starting the treatments. I spoke with our vet today and she said they are seeing similar benefits with other dogs as well.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hae never heard of it. Wish i had it it a few years ago when my kaycee had itches from alergies all srping. Maybe itwould have helped her. 
My nephew rescued a pit bull (she is a big puff ball, loves all dogs and people) who has had terrible itches. The doctor did put her on grainless diet, but i am going to tell kevin about this product and maybe he can try it on her.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Just wanted to bump this up and report this product is great! We are about to finish month 3 and Toby's coat is thick and soft. Best of all his winter itchiness went away about a month after starting the treatments. I spoke with our vet today and she said they are seeing similar benefits with other dogs as well.


Interesting. I watched the Virbac technical presentation and it said pruritis did not improve in any of the test dogs (I am going to watch it again in case I misunderstood something).

Please say how much and how often did you apply? How many places and where did you apply it? Thanks.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is interesting because we saw an improvement and I wonder why they market it for that if it doesn't work....well, this is the same company that still puts highly toxic and fatal Xylitol in a dental care product for pets so I guess it's the almighty Dollar they are after. I will definitely speak to our veterinarian about that- can you provide a link to this technical presentation so I can view it and possibly email to our vet? Thanks!

We use the medium size. The package comes with several pipettes. I need to pull it out but I think it comes with 4 pipettes. The first month you apply one per week, squeezing it out, like a flea and tick spot on treatment, and gently squeeze and massage into the coat down the back for as far as it goes. After the first month you reduce to once per month. The first box was given to me for free by the vet to try, the second box I'm still on, but I used a price match from Amazon.com to get it down. It's not cheap- probably in the $45-50 range, if memory serves.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

Here it is:

Virbac Animal Health | Virbac Dermatology

I watched it again. It said there wasn't any *immediate* improvement in the *first* week so, to be fair, itching may be reduced eventually (Slide 21). The guy is hard to understand but it is very interesting.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

artbuc said:


> Here it is:
> 
> Virbac Animal Health | Virbac Dermatology
> 
> I watched it again. It said there wasn't any *immediate* improvement in the *first* week so, to be fair, itching may be reduced eventually (Slide 21). The guy is hard to understand but it is very interesting.


aaaah, yes, that is actually true and I knew that going into this. They never promise *immediate* improvement, but improvement over time, with repeated applications. That's exactly why you do it weekly for month one, and monthly after. The way your first post read I thought you were saying Virbac was admitting the product didn't work outright, but still marketing, and I couldn't believe they would be so brazen as to do that to veterinarians and their patients! 

Thank you for clarifying your earlier post and posting the link.


----------

